# Rust on exterior trim above garage



## Leanne1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how I can stop this rust? A couple of years ago I went into Home Depot and was told to try to use Kilz (gasp, I know better now), which I did, and it only temporarily solved the problem. I'm not sure if it needs to be caulked, or if there is some reason for the gap. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Clean all the exposed rust off and use a rust inhibitive primer like Rustilem rusty metal primer. Once lintels start rusting its about impossible to stop it completely because its rusting inside the masonry also. 

Look for cracks in the brick above the door. Cracked mortar above will make it easier for water to get in and seep down the masonry. I would caulk those first. 

The crack is there to let moisture out instead of trapping it in the masonry. Caulking the crack is generally not recommended because it can just make the rusting worse. 

I have caulked them before to stop the rust from running down the building and installed weep holes to (hopefully) let water out. 

This is a pic of a lintel like that almost two years after doing the job. The rust is still coming, but its not running down the building. Structurally, I'm not sure it was the best idea, may have been better to leave it open and maintain the coating on the metal more often.


----------



## Leanne1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you! I don't see any cracks in the mortar, but I'll keep my eye on it and just make this one of my annual mainenance items. Is there a certain kind of masonry caulk, or orther kind to use if I do see cracks in the future? Thank you for the help and product suggestion!  It makes me feel better to know that it's normal!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I used this on a metal lintel 2 years ago and it's still holding up,as previous poster said clean off all the rust, and be sure and mask off anything you don't want the product on,got mine at Home Depot.

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/stops-rust/rust-reformer


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The other thing you can try before any painting is to get a can of Extend. It's available at auto parts stores and probably even Walmart. Comes in aerosol cans. It coats the rust and neutralizes it, turning it black. Once it dries, you can paint right over it. I've use it a lot on the undersides of cars and trailer hitches, etc. seems to work very well.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Leanne1 said:


> Thank you! I don't see any cracks in the mortar, but I'll keep my eye on it and just make this one of my annual mainenance items. Is there a certain kind of masonry caulk, or orther kind to use if I do see cracks in the future? Thank you for the help and product suggestion!  It makes me feel better to know that it's normal!



I like this stuff for caulking cracks in mortar. 

http://www.sashco.com/products/mor-flexx/

It comes in a few different colors that match common mortar types pretty well. 
That is what was used in the pic.

A rust converter like firehawkmph mentioned will work as a primer as well. I wasn't aware of the spray can version. It would be a good idea to spray back inside the crack if possible. Rusty Metal primer comes in spray cans too.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> The other thing you can try before any painting is to get a can of Extend. It's available at auto parts stores and probably even Walmart. Comes in aerosol cans. It coats the rust and neutralizes it, turning it black. Once it dries, you can paint right over it. I've use it a lot on the undersides of cars and trailer hitches, etc. seems to work very well.
> Mike Hawkins


 
The same as rusteloum, in a spray can.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Canary, this is the product I was referring to. Couldn't find anything on rustoleum's site like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

firehawkmph said:


> Canary, this is the product I was referring to. Couldn't find anything on rustoleum's site like it.
> Mike Hawkins



Yes, that's a rust converter which is somewhat different than a rust primer. Although some rust converters also act as primers. 

Ospho is another one that's widely available, but I haven't seen it in a spray can. 

http://www.ospho.com/


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Canary, this is the product I was referring to. Couldn't find anything on rustoleum's site like it.
> Mike Hawkins


 

Here's a link, but you can buy a smaller can at HD at a little over $5.00.

http://www.grainger.com/product/RUST-OLEUM-Rust-Reformer-5HE25


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Canary,
Does look like the same stuff. I have a cousin that works for Sherwin Williams and he used to get me bottles of the extend concentrate that they put in the aerosol cans thinned down so it would spray. It's about the consistently of maple syrup. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

